# Hill Sachs Lesion (Bankart Lesion)



## tmeddaugh@yahoo.com (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm looking for a suggestion, for an ICD9 code(s) that you might use to identify a Hill Sachs Lesion (Bankart Lesion) resulting from recurrent dislocations?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## keevans (Feb 20, 2012)

718.81 for recurrent shoulder disl  Hope this helps, Kathy


----------

